# Foreign holidays 2021



## AndyA4TDI

Has anyone had the confidence to book one yet? I really would like to go away next Easter but I also don't want the aggravation of having to possibly claim money back only to be offered a credit note.

I know in this COVID world a holiday is right at the bottom of concerns but having something to look forward to would be nice.


----------



## mike13

Booked South Carolina in May and Miami in October, May one i feel could go either way, i'm sure Miami will happen, anyway it gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## nbray67

We rebooked our July TUI Kefalonia holiday to July 2021 with TUI again and I'd like to think it would go ahead.

We always book April/May for Mexico/Caribbean and have looked too many times as there are some proper amazing deals with Business flights, upgraded rooms etc etc.....for similar money to what we'd normally pay, 4-5k.

We'll bite the bullet early Jan if things have picked up. We'd like to think the future could be a bit clearer by then.

Took us a few weeks and a lot of moaning emails earlier this year to get nigh on 6k back from Sandals for our cancelled Jamaica jollies.

We'll book via the credit card anyway and hopefully won't have the hassle should things go pear shaped!!


----------



## Tykebike

Skiing this season looks a bit iffy, even Scotland is not immune to lockdown.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

I love Kefalonia, got married there 26 years ago and took our boys back for our tenth wedding anniversary. Such a beautiful island.


----------



## MrPassat

Nothing booked yet, but will go to the Phil's when the time is right.
Insurance cover, quarantine (both there and here) and entry requirements such as have I had the vaccine are my concerns.


----------



## fatdazza

I remember when COVID kicked off just after the lockdown in March, and there was a COVID thread and in it Matt (RandomlySet), posted thinking his US Holiday booked for late June this year, would go ahead.

My response was:









I *seriously *doubt whether many people will be going abroad next year.

Hope to be proved wrong, but I have a feeling come December next year, I will have a "told you so moment"


----------



## St Evelyn

Sadly, I have to agree with Fatdazza - I can't see the world getting anywhere close to normality in time for 'normal' foreign holidays to be commonplace in 2021. Hope I'm proved wrong though.


----------



## MDC250

I think the UK or certainly England will be on the naughty step for most of next year. Suspect some trips may go ahead but possibly onerous restrictions. I also hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Darlofan

fatdazza said:


> I remember when COVID kicked off just after the lockdown in March, and there was a COVID thread and in it Matt (RandomlySet), posted thinking his US Holiday booked for late June this year, would go ahead.
> 
> My response was:
> 
> View attachment 59941
> 
> 
> I *seriously *doubt whether many people will be going abroad next year.
> 
> Hope to be proved wrong, but I have a feeling come December next year, I will have a "told you so moment"


Not sure why you think that. I can think of half a dozen friends that have had foreign holidays in the last 6weeks and a couple going before Xmas. I'd go tomorrow if the wife would but she doesn't fancy it. Lots of cracking deals out there at the moment as well.


----------



## Coops

Got 2 weeks in Turkey rearranged from this year. Extended from 11 nights to 14 when rebooked and also upgraded hotel.


----------



## fatdazza

Darlofan said:


> Not sure why you think that. I can think of half a dozen friends that have had foreign holidays in the last 6weeks and a couple going before Xmas. I'd go tomorrow if the wife would but she doesn't fancy it. Lots of cracking deals out there at the moment as well.


At the end of 2021, let's compare the numbers to a pre-covid year (say 2019?)

My guess is numbers will be 70% down. Anyone fancy a sweepstake? :lol:


----------



## andy665

MDC250 said:


> I think the UK or certainly England will be on the naughty step for most of next year. Suspect some trips may go ahead but possibly onerous restrictions. I also hope I'm wrong.


If it is then I suspect most of Europe and a lot of other countries will be in the same position - not seen anything this year that has happened here that has not happened pretty much everywhere else

I'd like to think that the UK will do well for holiday bookings for 2021 and that in its own small way will help the economy - so no bad thing


----------



## Darlofan

fatdazza said:


> At the end of 2021, let's compare the numbers to a pre-covid year (say 2019?)
> 
> My guess is numbers will be 70% down. Anyone fancy a sweepstake? :lol:


Totally agree that numbers will be down, no denying that. Travel agents are currently pushing 2022 holidays to at least get some money in. I was referring to the fact that holidays are freely available for anyone that wants them. A lot of people at the moment think nobody is travelling on holiday, which is not true. You only had to look at the amount of people online, ringing radio stations etc about upcoming holidays when lockdown 2 was announced.


----------



## MDC250

andy665 said:


> If it is then I suspect most of Europe and a lot of other countries will be in the same position - not seen anything this year that has happened here that has not happened pretty much everywhere else
> 
> I'd like to think that the UK will do well for holiday bookings for 2021 and that in its own small way will help the economy - so no bad thing


Yup it's all relative I guess. We are top of the flops for Europe.

If they can get rapid and reliable rapid testing sorted then that would be a massive step. Clear going out and clear coming back in, who wouldn't want to travel.


----------



## kingswood

i'd be happy booking with someone like Tui, and then keep 'rolling over' the holiday until we can actually go. be abit like gambling.........dont book more than you can afford to lose!

i managed kavos with a few pals in early september and cld have gone to tenerife from the local airport at a good price the tues before lockdown. 

so holidays are there. its just what type of experience would you get? maks everywhere, no where open. no getting smashed and singing to karaoke where no one knows you.

thing is if no one takes any holidays next year they'll be no airlines to take us and no hotels to stay in when we do want to go.

my guess is the vacine will be attached to your passport so you wont be able to travel unless youve had it


----------



## Darlofan

kingswood said:


> i'd be happy booking with someone like Tui, and then keep 'rolling over' the holiday until we can actually go. be abit like gambling.........dont book more than you can afford to lose!
> 
> i managed kavos with a few pals in early september and cld have gone to tenerife from the local airport at a good price the tues before lockdown.
> 
> so holidays are there. its just what type of experience would you get? maks everywhere, no where open. no getting smashed and singing to karaoke where no one knows you.
> 
> thing is if no one takes any holidays next year they'll be no airlines to take us and no hotels to stay in when we do want to go.
> 
> my guess is the vacine will be attached to your passport so you wont be able to travel unless youve had it


I'm hoping the wife cracks and let's us book, even if it's for late 21early22. Some really good deals out there and once normality starts creeping in prices will rocket. Maldives is cheap and she's still hesitant.


----------



## kingswood

Darlofan said:


> I'm hoping the wife cracks and let's us book, even if it's for late 21early22. Some really good deals out there and once normality starts creeping in prices will rocket. Maldives is cheap and she's still hesitant.


argee with the prices, look what happened to flights once portugal and tenerfie got put on the 'safe' list.

i'd defo book for next year on plastic with a big company.

altho the maldives are flagged as potential terror target :-/

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/maldives/terrorism

prob best keep that from the misses!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Expedia are doing some really good deals on South East Asia for next summer, full refund if you cancel by 24 July. Hmmm.


----------



## Caledoniandream

We where lucky in March, we just returned from the Middle East before lockdown and had a normal holiday there.
We cancelled our September holiday, and booked a cottage in Wales.
I don’t see me sitting in a plane in 2021 (unless I have an emergency in the family, as we are spread all over theGlobe) 
I refuse to go on holiday if there is the need to wear masks, if I cannot do, what I want to do, and if I need to book bars and restaurants, it is just not going to happen.
It will be probably a staycation in 2021.
I hope there will be some “normality in 2022 as I turn 60 than and promised myself 3 weeks Japan.
But I won’t compromise, I rather don’t go at all.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

I have been watching holiday prices in the last couple of weeks, they are going up, do you really think countries will let us in unless we have been vaccinated?


----------



## MDC250

In a word yes, money talks and tourism is big business.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

I suspect that no country will let us in until a vaccination certificate is linked to our passport.


----------



## Blanco92

As an airline worker, reading these posts is somewhat grim.

I would travel, personally speaking. There's social distancing throughout airports and they are cleaner places than ever, not wholly because of extra cleaning but also because the lower volume of traffic simply means they get less dirty in the first place. With less people milling around there's simply less organic bacteria around. Same goes for all the aircrafts. A factor in my thinking is I'm not yet 30 and with no known health problems so hopefully should the worst happen I would be able to recover. I fully appreciate and sympathise with those who are more vulnerable and thus can't afford the risk that perhaps others can.

Hopefully there is some bounce back, I do think there is pent up demand but the industry is hurting big time and it gets little stimulus... no Eat Out to Help Out type deals for holidays! Then there is Brexit, the uncertainty of which could hurt the travel prospects of Brits even more so...


----------



## WRX

When this all kicked off last March I booked a holiday for Feb 21 to turkey for an excellent price. I hoped it would all be done with by then but clearly not. I had my holiday cancelled last Monday and will get a full refund but will not bother booking another one until things return to normal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

We've booked Jamaica for the end of Apr/early May 2021.

Had it cancelled and fully refunded by a different TA last Apr so fingers crossed the situation has improved by then.

Booked with Virgin this time around, an extra couple of nights, Upper Class and upgraded accommodation for nigh on the same price we paid last year.

No snobs here btw, I'm a working class Yorkshire lad, just the price was not to be sniffed at so got it booked with quite a few guarantees to boot that ensures we can move the holiday or get our money back. Booked on the old CC also for added security.

We've got to start to get the economy moving again or else there won't be anything left for us to enjoy/look forward to anymore.


----------



## UkDetail2021

Went to Cyprus earlier in the year/ October time, we needed a Covid test result to get in, was pretty easy. They have blocked us/we need to isolate if we go now, hoping they open up again.


----------



## Peirre

I’ve booked to take the car over to Spain/Portugal via the Portsmouth- Bilbao ferry (end June - end July). The ferry and what little accommodation I have booked are all on flexi or free cancellation basis. Yet again I’m missing waxstock due to the clash of dates.


----------



## angel1449

AndyA4TDI said:


> I suspect that no country will let us in until a vaccination certificate is linked to our passport.


I was also thinking the same..... which rules me out of leaving the country :lol:


----------



## Darlofan

angel1449 said:


> I was also thinking the same..... which rules me out of leaving the country :lol:


No chance, that'd be every country banning all foreign visitors until vaccinated. It'll never happen, tourism is main income for a lot of countries.


----------



## angel1449

Darlofan said:


> No chance, that'd be every country banning all foreign visitors until vaccinated. It'll never happen, tourism is main income for a lot of countries.


Well i would love it if im wrong.... it has been known before haha


----------



## Darlofan

angel1449 said:


> Well i would love it if im wrong.... it has been known before haha


Look at the new virus and lorry drivers last week. Suddenly Europe closes down anyone travelling there, that is suddenly resolved by a simple test being carried out first. Must have worked as its not mentioned by the media anymore. :lol:


----------



## ridders66

We usually go to Zermatt in the summer, but we are not considering booking anything until this is all settled down. There's far too much uncertainty.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Disgusted to see that certain players in the travel industry are using the vaccine roll out in order to encourage bookings, even if we are all vaccinated by summer there is no guarantee that other countries will be open to us.

As someone wisely said if you can't afford to lose the money don't book it. :thumb:


----------



## Peirre

Ryanair is one of those companies promoting “Jab + Go” travel deals, albeit they have a reputation for being highly difficult to get refunds or amendments to travel arrangements


----------



## sevenfourate

Anyone had the confidence to book for 2021 or not' was the OP's question.

Well......yes and no. Travel is mine and the wifes absolute passion. Last years trips all got cancelled so we've just used those funds to re-book, as we wouldnt have been doing much else with those monies anyway. ***If we do book ahead the holidays might happen - if we dont book; we definately aint going anywhere being my ethos....


----------



## Ctreanor13

Peirre said:


> Ryanair is one of those companies promoting "Jab + Go" travel deals, albeit they have a reputation for being highly difficult to get refunds or amendments to travel arrangements


Girlfriend booked us a trip to Krakow for July passed as my Xmas present last year. Outgoing flights changed twice as was return flight. Full refund from Ryanair within 14 days of looking for a refund. Took the voucher from easyJet as they added extra cash with a long date. Couldn't fault either tbf


----------



## kingswood

forget any holiday in 2021. home or abroad.

to get everyone done over 70 with our incompetent government and public sector will take all year.

and i know as i work in it.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I'd probably think twice about anything before July, after that I guess it depends on other countries letting us in. I'm looking at dates in December at the minute. Or i might buy a tent !


----------



## President Swirl

It pains me to say, but I fear my last trip to Canada was my last. If they don't tie you up with a ton of extra crap to fill-out or make you feel like a criminal at the airport, it'll be the £56,582 ticket to fly 10 ft that'll get you.
My mental health is not great, and even when it was fairly routine organising a trip, my stress and anxiety was in overdrive. Now it will be a farce of biblical proportions. I've been in touch with my dear friends-family out there, and a road trip was planned for September this year.
I'm a born pessimist, I think the writing's on the wall for autonomy and freedom. Sorry to be a grouchy Gus. Take care good people.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

So no current plans to issue vaccination passports, can't see us being able to fly internationally without evidence of vaccination against COVID. It should be opt in not mandatory then you take the risk if you can't board a flight without one..


----------



## Darlofan

Prices for this year are at rock bottom but next year they are really high. Also a lot selling holidays for 2023 at the moment, obviously trying to get cash flow in however they can. Noticed a lot of travel agents are advertising holidays at monthly prices rather than total cost as well. Going down the same route as car purchases.


----------



## Kerr

Darlofan said:


> Prices for this year are at rock bottom but next year they are really high. Also a lot selling holidays for 2023 at the moment, obviously trying to get cash flow in however they can. Noticed a lot of travel agents are advertising holidays at monthly prices rather than total cost as well. Going down the same route as car purchases.


Everything has gone down the finance model.

Festival tickets are all now pay monthly. Buy now pay later is common on the high street when spending over £99.

People shouldn't require finance for extravagant gadgets.

There is a big risk a lot of this finance will end up in disaster.


----------



## eibbor

AndyA4TDI said:


> So no current plans to issue vaccination passports, can't see us being able to fly internationally without evidence of vaccination against COVID. It should be opt in not mandatory then you take the risk if you can't board a flight without one..


I don't understand the whole story about people not being able to fly without being vaccinated, it doesn't stop you from getting the virus and passing it on.

We've had a holiday to Mexico in June booked for 2 years and although I've stayed positive throughout, I just can't see it happening so soon.

Sent from my CPH2089 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

eibbor said:


> I don't understand the whole story about people not being able to fly without being vaccinated, it doesn't stop you from getting the virus and passing it on.
> 
> We've had a holiday to Mexico in June booked for 2 years and although I've stayed positive throughout, I just can't see it happening so soon.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2089 using Tapatalk


Problem could be, are you allowed to cancel/change? Unless foreign office have it on a no go zone you'll struggle to cancel. That wouldn't bother me as I'd take the chance. What would bother me is, if it's a destination you need to quarantine from. So you end up paying £150 a night for 10nights locked in a Travelodge room.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Problem is now going to be if a country suddenly gets added to the list whilst you are away, massive consequences on finances and being unable to work on your return.


----------



## President Swirl

Now with the quarantine hotels, watch them charge £350 a night for a broom closet. Forget a holiday abroad this year. You may as well have a fortnight in a dungeon with a gimp mask on.


----------



## BrummyPete

President Swirl said:


> Now with the quarantine hotels, watch them charge £350 a night for a broom closet. Forget a holiday abroad this year. You may as well have a fortnight in a dungeon with a gimp mask on.


Why am I not surprised you mentioned gimp masks mate 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

We are not even considering a holiday this year. Having both worked right through this pandemic we are more than ready for a holiday, as our last one was our usual trip to Switzerland in June 2019. But it is my opinion that once places are opened up, it will be absolute mayhem, with the whole world wanting to go on holiday. We camp a lot, but prefer quiet sites. There will be no such thing as a quiet site this year. Zermatt is definitely out this year. I think it will take until mid 2021 for the madness to die down and holidays to return to something resembling normality. Can you imagine the prices charged once holidays can be booked? People will pay the vast sums just to be able to go away.


----------



## fatdazza

fatdazza said:


> I remember when COVID kicked off just after the lockdown in March, and there was a COVID thread and in it Matt (RandomlySet), posted thinking his US Holiday booked for late June this year, would go ahead.
> 
> My response was:
> 
> View attachment 59941
> 
> 
> I *seriously *doubt whether many people will be going abroad next year.
> 
> Hope to be proved wrong, but I have a feeling come December next year, I will have a "told you so moment"


Anyone remember this?


----------



## Darlofan

fatdazza said:


> Anyone remember this?


In laws managed 2 holidays abroad last year and planning same this year. Other countries are desperate to get brits there. Bargains galore out there for hols this year. May 15th government have said hopefully for overseas travel. That goes ahead and it'll be carnage in the travel agents.


----------

